# Home directory on NAS box



## balanga (Mar 28, 2017)

Is there any way to set up my home directory on a NAS box?

I use a number of different systems and often forget which system I have left some work on...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2017)

If you mainly use Windows Samba would be good to work with. Just create a share and mount it on Windows. Then dump your documents there. If it's mostly UNIX(-like) systems NFS would be the way to go. Or use both, sharing the same things.


----------



## balanga (Mar 28, 2017)

I have a FreeNAS box so have both NFS and SAMBA shares available, but is it possible to link my home directory there some way?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2017)

Sure. Just mount the share on your local /usr/home/${USER}/ directory. If you want to get fancy you can use autofs(5)/automount(8) to mount it automatically.


----------



## MMacD (Mar 28, 2017)

I had exactly that problem.  I solved it by setting up a server-of-all-work based on 10.2 with a couple of big 3-way ZFS mirrors to hold everything.  All the other boxes on the LAN mount the server's storage over NFS or Samba.  Coming from an old-school background of stuff scattered all over the LAN, I could hardly believe how nice it is to have everything where I can find it without having to spend half a day chasing it down.


----------

